# Culling? unwanted frogs?



## araceae (Jan 28, 2010)

You cull/kill/destroy deformed,unhealthy,or frogs not good for breeding/selling but they would have good lives tho wouldnt they? If they arent going to be used for breeding would you consider allowing them to live with me?

I have done a similar adoption-like thing on a betta breeding forum, I used to breed bettas and people who were going to cull the unwanted would give them to me.

thanks!

~Taylor


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

As far as I know, most of the culling involves cases of spindly leg syndrome (SLS) in which the frogs are unable to feed (or can only feed very ineffficiently) which if not euthanized results in a death from starvation. 

Ed


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Unlike bettas, most of us are not culling because we do not like the way a frog looks. We're culling a frog that otherwise would not be able to live a 'normal' frog life.


----------



## D's Darts (Apr 8, 2009)

We want all of them to live, regardless of how they look.
As longs as their healthy, alot of the time the looks change anyway.
I'll bet most people don't even want to put them down for (SLS), but they know it's best for the frog.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes, but only the unhealthy ones, most of which is SLS.

Never for appearance alone.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

nowadays I dont keep it if it cant climb out of its morphing container. I kept one once that had sls in one arm, it didnt last long. I just put my tad cups in the morph out tub, no slanting. If it can get out, I keep it


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Only the ones that will not survive otherwise.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I feel bad even putting down those with SLS. If you want the next frog with SLS that pops out I'd send it to you, but I doubt if you'd have much success raising that frog.


----------



## ESweet (Apr 13, 2009)

SLS frogs should be culled - even really weak ones imo. There is a big discussion on this topic in another thread. I've also heard of people culling accidental cross-breeding, which is better than them landing in the hands of an amateur who further breeds them and unintentionally pollutes a line.


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

frogparty said:


> nowadays I dont keep it if it cant climb out of its morphing container. I kept one once that had sls in one arm, it didnt last long. I just put my tad cups in the morph out tub, no slanting. If it can get out, I keep it


This is a pretty good idea- I think I'll start doing this.


----------

